# Congressman Paul Ryan's GOP Tax Plan...



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

http://foxforum.blogs.foxnews.com/2009/ ... ma_budget/

doesn't have a snowball's chance in he11.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I like that budget plan. It is sensible. I think you might be surprised H94. That budget will cause some editing of Obama's budget.

I think the Blue Dog Conservative Dems might push for some of the measures in that plan....

At the very least their refusal to go along with Obama's budget will cause that grossly expansive budget to get pared down and scaled back.

We shall see...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Heres a plan I like :wink:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This was an article from the St. Petersburg Times Newspaper on Sunday. The Business Section asked readers for ideas on "How Would You Fix the Economy?"

I thought this was the BEST idea. I think this guy nailed it!

Dear Mr.President ,

Re: Patriotic retirement:

There's about 40 million people over 50 in the work force; pay them $1 million apiece severance
with these stipulations:

1) They leave their jobs. Forty million immediate job openings - Unemployment fixed.

2) They buy NEW American cars. Forty million cars ordered. Auto Industry fixed.

3) They either buy a house or pay off their mortgage. Housing Crisis fixed.

What the heck it would probably work and its cheaper than bailing out AIG and GM


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bobm said:


> Heres a plan I like :wink:
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Nice!

I like it! Provided that anyone who qualified for the $1 million payment had made at least 20 years worth of Social Security qualifying income, in order to make sure that only those with income generating jobs received the money... in this way we'd be guaranteed to pay those with genuine workforce jobs, and not paying off those on lifelong welfare rolls for contributing nothing to the economy their entire lives. Anyone over 50 should easily have 20 years worth of Social Security qualifying income.

:thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bobm said:


> Heres a plan I like :wink:
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Me to.It could also eliminate Soc. Sec. for 40 million people. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The first time I read it I thought of it as just humor

but I really do think it doesn't have a downside


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Anyone over 50 should easily have 20 years worth of Social Security qualifying income.


 :eyeroll: Ryan, Ryan, Ryan. There are millions of hard working people you didn't even think about when you wrote that statement. I know people with PhD's and 40 years of ten hour days and have no Social Security Qualifying Income.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> > Anyone over 50 should easily have 20 years worth of Social Security qualifying income.
> 
> 
> :eyeroll: Ryan, Ryan, Ryan. There are millions of hard working people you didn't even think about when you wrote that statement. I know people with PhD's and 40 years of ten hour days and have no Social Security Qualifying Income.


Plainsman, Plainsman, Plainsman... Millions?

really now? Sorry, I'd stick to my guns. If they didn't pay in to the American working system, they shouldn't qualify. Why should they? Hypothetically speaking of course, as this is just a possible crazy hair brained idea...

But I really can't think of more than a few maybe thousand people who magically get omitted ... so who are all these other "millions" you speak of?

Hmm?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> so who are all these other "millions" you speak of?


All federal employees. Do you know how many there are? All together I have worked 41 years, and in a few days I'm 61 years old. I wouldn't qualify. I can't draw social security even though I paid in.

I'm just encouraging real thought and not fun shooting from the hip.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Plainsman,

I think that rule changed in 1984(?) According to the site below, feds shouldn't have been paying into social security pre-1984.

http://www.ssa.gov/retire2/fedgovees.htm


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

seabass said:


> Plainsman,
> 
> I think that rule changed in 1984(?) According to the site below, feds shouldn't have been paying into social security pre-1984.
> 
> http://www.ssa.gov/retire2/fedgovees.htm


We had to pay a portion to cover medicare and medicaid. Most under that old plan are retired now, but I think there are about 1.5+ million still alive. None have social security credits at all. Today's new government retirement is a different story. Now they would qualify.

I wonder where the career military people fall?


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

R y a n said:


> Bobm said:
> 
> 
> > Heres a plan I like :wink:
> ...


good point ryan. prior military service wouldn't be a bad requirement either.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> seabass said:
> 
> 
> > Plainsman,
> ...


Ok fair points Plainsman. I think you get my intent though right? We'd make an exception to also include 20+ years Federal Government Service, to include military and civilian employees... a very fair inclusion indeed.

:thumb:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

hunter9494 said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > Bobm said:
> ...


:thumb: not sure that prior military should be compulsory though. but it should automatically make them eligible.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Ok fair points Plainsman. I think you get my intent though right?


    Yes, I did get your point. I just didn't want you to forget me.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

the real point is to get 40 million guys to take early retirement
why make it restrictive, all us older farts should make the supreme sacrifice and let these young guys have these jobs

my retirement job is going to be training hunting dogs for 15% of these forty million guys that are hunters :beer:


----------

